#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  M.Ockenden_Situational_Dialogues

## raad66

This situationally -graded book is intended for intermediate and advanced students wishing to learn and practice the type of informal conversational English in current, everyday use. forty-four situations are presented, each in the form of four short dialogues.

See More: M.Ockenden_Situational_Dialogues

----------


## iancujianu6

Where is the link? Thank you!

----------


## raad66

This is the link of the book.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
After following this link, you will redirect to a page containing the following two sites to download the book and its audio
 Download Turbobit.net
 Download Depositfiles.com

----------


## raad66

Dear iancujianu6 
I have the book and the audio of it as a zip file. I do not know how to attach it.

----------


## homoz12345

thanx

----------

